# Do you bike in the rain?



## icedtea (May 2, 2009)

I'll snowboard in the rain not a big fan of biking in it. Going to be a wet weekend, at least with the crappy weather it is easier to concentrate on studying.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2009)

I'll ski in the rain in a heartbeat.  I'm heading out to Lewis Morris in Mendham now....we'll see what happens.  In summertime, there's a pretty thick canopy there for the passing 4pm storm, we'll see what happens today.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Unless it's really heavy or the trails are saturated, I'll ride in the rain. You'd be surprised how dry you can stay under the canopy of trees.


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2009)

i've done it a couple of times. in an odd way it is kind of fun.   downside is i have rim brakes and the wet conditions eat brake pads quickly.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i've done it a couple of times. in an odd way it is kind of fun.   downside is i have rim brakes and the wet conditions eat brake pads quickly.



Yes, you can blow through rim brake pads very quickly in the rain.


----------



## Trekchick (May 3, 2009)

I will bike in the rain but not a storm.  Kinda fun actually.


----------



## Philpug (May 3, 2009)

If I am out there, I will continue but not going looking for rain. I was up at Kton a few years ago and it was about 40 degrees and raining sideways and we rode. I think there were 3 of us on the mountain, it was uuuughlee. I don't recall being so wet prior to that ride.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 3, 2009)

only if I absolutely have to. I just hate the rain.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 4, 2009)

only when i go camping  - cuz its a given that it WILL rain whenever we camp! otherwwise i won't start a ride in the rain. if its been raining overnight or the forecast calls for rain i might hit the towpath or some fire roads or something since most of the local rides don't drain particulary well. i try to practice good trail stewardship


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Light rain?  Probably.  But if it's been raining for a while and the ground is wet means the trails will be wet and you aren't doing any thing good for the trails.  

Yesterday, though I was jonesin for a ride.  Did trail work in the morning and when I got home it started raining.  Instead of riding, I cleaned up the garage and started rebuilding a bike instead.  Close to riding.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

On the road- generally not.  I kinda baby my road bike.  Plus road slicks are not so good at wet traction.  If I had a commuter bike, I'd probably ride that in the rain.  Still considering building one up from my old hardtail.  If only I had the time.

Trail riding- if it starts raining I don't freak out, but I won't go out in a downpour.  Mud can be fun every now in then, but in general, it rips up trails, makes equipment go afoul and wears down components excessively.

And is a massive pain to clean and relube everything, so I avoid it as much as possible.

With the forecast we had this weekend though, I'd risk it, depending on what the radar looks like.  Always important to keep your options open.


----------



## BigJay (May 4, 2009)

When it rains, i avoid to ride... I will however bring out the tools and go work on the trails... It's easier to spot problems... And trails need the TLC... so i try and give back to them.


----------

